# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10

## truongson

3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10.


​ 


Vào hồi tuần trước Lenovo vừa cho ra mắt một em tablet mới khá “ngon” với giá bán chưa đến 2 triệu. Ban đầu mình tính đợi xem phản hồi từ nhiều người trước khi mua em nó nhưng sau khi tự tay trải nghiệm thì đã rất hài lòng và mua ngay. Nay mình viết bài trải nghiệm sơ này dưới góc nhìn người dùng để các bạn có cái nhìn đơn giản mà chinh xác về thiết bị này.


Thú thật với các bạn mình đã từng xài qua khá nhiều tablet và chiếc tablet này mình mua cho cháu ở nhà xem youtube, đọc truyện tranh và chơi game nhẹ. Mình cảm thấy với các nhu cầu trên thì A7-10 đáp ứng tốt, mức giá thì lại rất hợp lý.




*Điểm mạnh đầu tiên mà mình nhắc đến cũng như nhấn mạnh đó là: Giá bán.*


Tab 2 A7-10 có giá bán vào khoảng 1.990.000 VNĐ, có thể nói đây là mức giá gần như thấp nhất để bạn có thể sở hữu một chiếc tablet. Tất nhiên dù giá rẻ nhưng chất lượng cũng phải tốt và dung được chứ ko phải như các hàng trôi nổi xài ít hôm lại hư nhé.




*Thứ 2 phải nói đến đó là thiết kế.*
​




Mặc dù là một sản phẩm giá rẻ, Lenovo vẫn không quên hoàn thiện Tab 2 A7-10 một cách khá tốt. Các đường nét thiết kế được chăm chút kĩ nên sẽ không có hiện tượng gia công kém, vỏ máy được làm từ nhựa nhưng cảm giác cằm chắc chắn chứ không hề ộp ẹp. Nhìn chung thì thiết kế của Tab 2 A7-10 sẽ khá ổn, đẹp và dư sức làm hài lòng phần lớn người tiêu dùng trong tầm giá 2tr.




*Thứ 3 là về màn hình.*
​




Bạn sẽ khó có thể tìm kiếm một chiếc tablet nào khác với giá bán 2tr nhưng được trang bị một màn hình IPS. Về cơ bản, màn hình Tab 2 A7-10 đủ tốt để sử dụng với các nhu cầu của người dung bình dân. 


Độ phân giải không cao nhưng góc nhìn rộng, độ sáng tương đối và hình ảnh trong trẽo. Tất nhiên bạn cũng khó mà chê trách được vì giá bán của sản phẩm quá rẻ, mình nghĩ với mức giá này thì màn hình của A7-10 đã làm rất tốt nhiệm vụ của nó.


Trải nghiệm thực tế thì màn hình này đúng là không được sắc nét mịn màng, nhưng bù lại tấm nền IPS giúp máy hiển thị màu sắc đẹp và trong, góc nhìn cũng khá tốt do đó khi sử dụng người dụng sẽ không cảm thấy khó chịu. Các thao tác cảm ứng trên màn hình cũng mượt mà và nhạy, không bị khựng hay mất, loạn cảm ứng.


Khi sử dụng ở khoảng cách bình thường để chơi game hay xem video thì đều khá tốt, người dùng sẽ quên đi cảm giác đây là một màn hình độ phân giải thấp. Cho đến khi nhìn sát hơn và họ sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra các điểm ảnh.

----------


## namsgu3979

*Trả lời: 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10*

Sử dụng màn hình công nghệ IPS với âm thanh Dolby. Nhu cầu giải trí thì êm. Nghe nhạc vs chơi game đồ màn hình sáng , âm thanh hay. Quan trọng là mới mượt hay không ?

----------


## benhvienaau

*Trả lời: 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10*




> Sử dụng màn hình công nghệ IPS với âm thanh Dolby. Nhu cầu giải trí thì êm. Nghe nhạc vs chơi game đồ màn hình sáng , âm thanh hay. Quan trọng là mới mượt hay không ?


Chơi game chắc tạm ổn đấy bác. Android 4.4 .... Chip lõi tứ nữa chắc không tệ đâu. Sắp tới dự định sẽ cập nhật bản 5.0 Android nữa. Là OK.

----------

